# The Legendary Thames Valley Christmas Party - Wed 02nd Dec



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Here are the details of this year's Legendary Christmas Party! I've selected a date that's nice and early, so that it shouldn't interfere with any other parties that you've got planned...

*Wednesday 02nd December, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just ½ mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to meet some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road.

The Christmas menu is £26.95 per person for a three course dinner (you might need to fast for a couple of days to eat it all!) with Christmas crackers and after dinner coffee and chocolate mints.

A deposit of £10 per person is required by 15th November, along with your menu choices. If you are coming to the Thames Valley meet on the 4th November, I can take deposits there, or via Paypal - please PM me for details.

*Menu*

Starters

A.	Scandinavian Gradvalax Salmon with fresh lemon dill mayonnaise, soft roll, Cornish butter and fresh lemon.
B.	Pan fried strips of Teriyaki Beef Sirlion Steak and lemon with Thai dipping sauce and mixed green leaves.
C.	Deep fried breaded Camembert Wedge served with sweet tomato chutney on a bed of mixed leaves.
D.	Pan fried mixed Mushrooms in a garlic, white wine and cream cheese sauce served with a soft roll and Cornish butter.
E.	Coriander Battered Chicken Breast Goujons with Thai dipping sauce and mixed green leaves.
F.	Crayfish Tail and Ocean Prawn Cocktail with Marie Rose dressing, soft roll, Cornish butter and fresh lemon.

Mains

G.	Sizzling Norfolk Turkey Breast Fajitas, warm soft flour tortillas, tomato and onion salsa, guacamole, peppers, sour cream, grated cheese and leaf salad.
H.	Pan seared Scottish Salmon Fillet topped with steamed grilled asparagus and Hollandaise sauce, minted butter Jersey new potatoes and winter vegetables.
I.	Roasted Crispy Half of Suffolk Duck with orange and sweet redcurrant gravy, served with rosemary Lyonnaise potatoes and winter vegetables.
J.	Wild Mushroom, Roasted Onion, Cranberry, Brie and Camembert Wellington, coriander Hollandaise sauce, Mediterranean rice and tortilla shell salad basket.
K.	Pan fried shelled King Prawns and whole Tiger Prawns in garlic butter white wine and fresh herbs, served with chunky chips, lemon herb mayonnaise, sweet chilli dip and tortilla shell salad basket.
L.	Chargrilled 12oz Sirloin Steak with a rich green peppercorn and brandy cream sauce, Lyonnaise potatoes, garlic butter field mushrooms and tortilla shell salad basket.

Desserts

M.	Chilled Berry Fruits Cocktail with Cornish vanilla pod ice cream.
N.	Slow baked Citrus Tart with lime syrup and fresh Devon cream.
O.	Organic Belgian Chocolate Cheesecake with Cornish vanilla pod ice cream.
P.	Hot Victorian Christmas Pudding with brandy cream.
Q.	Exotic Chocolate Ice Creams with chocolate wafer and chocolate sauce.
R.	A selection of Fine Cheeses served with biscuits, grapes and mixed leaf garnish.

*
Has that got your taste buds going? If so, add your name to the list, come along and join in the fun.
*

Attendees.........................................Menu Selections...........................Deposit Paid?

phodge & Mr phodge.............................D,I,O & C,G,P.............................Yes
ianttr & Mrs ianttr...............................B,G,P & D,H,P.............................Yes
V6 SRS.............................................D,G,P.......................................Yes
NaughTTy & Mrs NaughTTy.....................B,K,O & C,J,N..............................Yes
Bucks85th.........................................E,G,P.......................................Yes
neil millard tt.....................................D,H,R.......................................Yes
B16 TTC...........................................F,G,M.......................................Yes
slineTT & Miss slineTT..........................D,I,O & C,H,Q.............................Yes
ttvic...............................................C,K,N


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sean, you're added.

Anyone else..??


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

phodge said:


> Sean, you're added.
> 
> Anyone else..??


Cheers Penny. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I didn't even have to type anything. 

Sean.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

HI Penny,

I will definitely be coming but Ella is undecided at the mo. May have something else on. I'll let you know


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh no, that'll be a shame if Ella can't make it! 

Glad you're coming along though...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

& Mrs NaughTTy is now confirmed Penny 

When so you need menu choices by? Ella's already chosen hers!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Great news!! 

Menu choices as soon as you like, but definitely by 15th November.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll be there of course!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks to all of you who have given me deposits and menu choices - I've updated the 1st post with these so please check your entry and let me know if I've got anything wrong! :wink:

Those of you who still want to come, please let me have your deposits and menu choices by 15th November.

[smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

All up-to-date.

Anyone else want to join us?


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi penny my christmas menu choices are D.H.R many thanks neil.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Neil, all added!


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

I might be interested if i can get time off work in December. Will check and get back in touch


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Excellent! Would be great if you could make it....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Finally ;-)

NaughTTy's choices - B, K & O
Mrs NaughTTy's Choices - C, J & N


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Ta muchly!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Penny, can I change my food to D,G,P please?

I think a steak might be a bit much for me late on a wednesday night.

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Change made.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

OK, I've cretaed a little Christmas Quiz, similar to last years, so get your thinking caps on!

I'm open to bribes - the first one to get me a Sepang TTRS Roadster can have a copy of the answers.... :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Penny

Would love to attend but I will soon be changing construction sites and could well be working near Southend, how late can I leave it before you have to know?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Vic, PM sent!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi guys and girls,

Just a quick reminder that I need to have your deposits and menu chioces by the end of this weekend if you want to come along!

If anyone would like to come along but still isn't sure if they can make it, please let me know and we can try and sort something out....

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

hello penny . our choices are

ianttr B,G,P 
mrs ianttr D,H,P

thanks , ian


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Ian, 1st post updated.



Anyone else want to join us...??


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi Penny

I can now attend, can I order C K N

Thanks Vic


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Excellent news Vic!

I've called the restaurant and added you in...

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry Penny, I'll be off on work travels again next week. I'll raise a glass to you all from Zurich and Grenoble.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, yeah, don't run it in!! :wink:

Have a good time and we'll see you at the next one.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Excellent meet last night Penny - well done on your great organisation and taking the time to do the quiz! The T-Shirt fits perfectly 

Good to see everyone - hopefully see some of you at Kneesworth in a couple of weeks. Happy Christmas to all others


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you for organising Penny a hilarious and fabulous dinner and thank you for the CD. I will be better next year on the quiz..........


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks Penny. Must listen to much more Christmas music, no perhaps not :wink: 
Great food etc. as usual.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Penny,

That was such a great evening!

All the best to everyone for Xmas & the new year!

Still toying with the idea of heading to Kneesworth so may see you there!

Cheers!

Jim


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks guys, glad you all had a good time!

Well done to you all on the quiz, there were some great answers in there...Elias, I hope you're singing along to that CD by now!! :lol:

Thanks to you all for coming along and making it such a great evening. We'll see some of you at Kneesworth - Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to the rest of you...

[smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## davegill79 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry to have missed you guys. Have a great Xmas, will see you in the New Year!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Dave & Jo, hope you both have a good one too!

[smiley=santa.gif]


----------

